# Split them again?



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

If there is enough bees brood and food to put in 2 separate boxes and you think there is enough of each why not I have some overwinterd double nucs that I turned in to 3 nucs al ready and could split again in a few weeks if I wanted turning them into 5


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a two deep hive with three medium supers and screened bottom board. Lift the top cover and the inner cover is covered in bees. They have just about filled all three supers.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

that sounds like a candidate for a 3 deep mega hive system with 6-7 supers ala Tim Ives style


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Not a bad idea. I may try it.


----------

